

Why Google Needs Its Own Steve Jobs - fdicarlo
http://mashable.com/2011/01/22/can-larry-page-be-steve-jobs/

======
fdicarlo
Eric Schmidt was a great CEO, has led to success as a startup that Google is
now the undisputed leader among search engines and offers a multitude of
services (not counting those that are developing "Offer", the Social Network
by Called Google "GoogleME, " and so on). In your opinion, when is the time
where you have to CEO from outside the birth of the startup?

